# Who bags here?



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Just curious who all bags clippings here and why? I've always heard returning the clippings provide nutrients back to the soil . i do mostly bag but really don't have to cause i mow often enough clippings aren't an eye sore. What are advantages and disadvantages of bagging? I know possible seed infestation could be a advantage of bagging but returning nutrients to soil would be a disadvantage. What say you and why?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I bag.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mulching vs Catching

Mulching vs Bagging

Gass Clippings


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I plan to catch my clippings this year. I have a slight slope and heavy rains make those ugly lines of dead grass in my yard.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> Mulching vs Catching
> 
> Mulching vs Bagging
> 
> Gass Clippings


thanks for the links Ware. Missed those. Very helpful.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

I bag due to the the back yard with weeds (their seeds) and 4 dogs, 4 kids on it. I got white carpet, she would kill me if it had a green path in it.

I mulch the front cuz it's the one thing my rotary can do really well.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I bag 100% of the time. Don't need the fertilizer action of clippings as I fertilizer myself. Also leaves lawn looking very ugly. Mine at least.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Austinite said:


> I bag 100% of the time. Don't need the fertilizer action of clippings as I fertilizer myself. Also leaves lawn looking very ugly. Mine at least.


This is the exact reason I bag my clippings.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I mulch every time unless it is really high. In that case I side discharge and the bag on the 2nd pass. But I find as long as I keep up on the mowing I don't even see the clippings. The Timemaster really does a good job of mulching.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I do Not bag the first half of the season and then I bag for the second half. My thought- return clippings first half of the season and use the extreme heat the second half to help decompose what I put down the first half. Also I apply some dthatch or molasses second half while I am bagging.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I bag because leaves and debris are constantly falling in my yard here in Georgia. I don't always have time to mow and then blow


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it all depends on how low you mow also. The lower you mow (with a reel) the less it takes for the clippings to show. If you are mowing with a rotary mower then I can completely understand not bagging at all. I collect my clippings because I don't want them sitting on the lawn and I also do not care for all the thatch that develops from leaving the clippings on the lawn. They just don't seem to break down fast enough and if they do they create a spongy layer underneath which leads to scalping sooner than I would like.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

> Mow when the lawn first turns green using a reel mower set at 3⁄4 to 1 inch or a rotary mower set as low as possible without scalping. Be sure to mow before the bermudagrass gets taller than 2 inches. Leave grass clippings on the lawn; they decompose quickly and can provide up to 25 percent of the lawn's fertilizer. If grass clippings are too plentiful, collect and use them as mulch.


From NC State turf files.

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/bermudagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

For 30 years I've bagged and composted my clippings. I mowed at .75" with a Honda rotary roller, having a lovely golden retriever wandering in and out the house, we didn't want clippings on our very light coloured carpets. Since my knees and ankles have gone caput I mulch with the Husqvarna 214. I mow at 1" now and I think the grass is a lot better for the mulch. Sadly our dog passed two years ago, so no problems with footprints.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

I bag. I think it keeps my lawn cleaner looking. It also reduces the amount of grass my dog brings into the house.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@jonthepain, that NC State excerpt lost me at "Be sure to mow before the bermudagrass gets taller than 2 inches". :lol:

But yeah, if I was mowing bermuda at that HOC, I probably wouldn't futz with collecting my clippings. :thumbup:


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

When I scalp I bag, but throughout the growing season my grass never gets really high so I leave the clippings in the lawn.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I bag every other cut.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Ware - lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I mulch every time unless it is really high. In that case I side discharge and the bag on the 2nd pass. But I find as long as I keep up on the mowing I don't even see the clippings. The Timemaster really does a good job of mulching.


My technique as well...except for the back around the pool which gets bagged every time


----------

